# Happy holidays from Maui ***Pics***



## gregory.richards (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey guys,

I had to create another account because I forgot my password. I just wanted to wish everyone a happy new year and show a few pics of what I've found here in Maui. I think its a L2 Chinese. There are un-hatched ooths all over the place here


----------



## Ian (Dec 29, 2006)

Great pix!

Have new year to you as well, have a good one.


----------



## Greg Richards (Dec 29, 2006)

ha!!!!!!!! ... remembered my password finally ... now i need to find my USB cable to upload more pics


----------



## Rick (Dec 29, 2006)

Well then I will delete the new account you made


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 29, 2006)

That's too cool. I enjoyed hawaii very much when I was a kid. At the time I was chasing around the gecko and other lizards. They always eluded my grasp by climbing up the walls out of my reach. LOL. Happy holidays!!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice green mantis.

I could be wrong, but this one doesn't look like Tenodera sp.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 2, 2007)

That is what I was thinking.  

It sort of resembles a Carolina or California mantis female green version. Do those mantids live over there?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 2, 2007)

Hierodula sp was on my mind. It is a small nymph though, difficult to identify. Stagmomantis sp existed in Hawaii?!? :?:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 2, 2007)

I did not know I was just saying it resembled one...thats all. :wink:


----------

